# Alabama fishing



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

On the way back from Alabama now, stayed in Fort Morgan this year and the weather was great except for the last day of our week. 

Caught whiting, white perch, white trout, hard head catfish and sail catfish, croakers, pompano, one blacktip shark and 2 Atlantic sharpnose sharks all from the beach. Lost 3 sharks also, had 1 about 30ft from shore and it was at least a 5 footer. Cut my 30 pound braid, I think with its tail.

































































Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gman (Oct 13, 2000)

Nice variety of fish, never know what you're going to catch off the beach. I love that area, we've stayed on Dauphin Island a couple times now on the Gulf side.


----------

